# Snow plow for Polaris Sportsman 500 ATV



## timberframer (Dec 16, 2010)

Okay I am new to ATV snow plowing, I was Just given a 2004 Polaris sportsman 500 to plow , but not sure of what size plow. What kind of blade should I get and What size for this machine? it is a 4x4 with AWD. Also any winch reccomendations? I was wondering about a Warn Plow and winch. I am plwing paved driveway but they are not flat as I am plowing in the NC mountains. Will this machine need chains? any help or advice will be appericated.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would sugest a 2500lb or 3000lb WARN winch with a 60" plow. I wouldn't get anything smaller if I was you. I run chains on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 and they help alot. But, with an automatic you can only run chains on the back.


----------

